
Ask HN: Which organizations migrated from GitHub? - dz0ny
With recent announcement of acquisition of GitHub, one can observe quite a spike in GitHub imports into GitLab. Any prominent figures or it is just small developers and organizations?<p>Also any open source planning to migrate?<p>Ref: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;monitor.gitlab.net&#x2F;dashboard&#x2F;db&#x2F;github-importer?orgId=1
======
taylodl
A somewhat more provocative question: does it really matter that Microsoft
acquired GitHub? I'm not a fan of Microsoft's products and services nor am I a
fan of their old business practices (I'm old enough to remember their mantra
"It ain't done 'til Lotus won't run!" back in the MS-DOS days) - but what's
the concern _now_?

